# Working Overseas



## soobs (Jul 15, 2010)

It seems there are almost no jobs for entry level engineers and most engineering jobs require 5+ years of experience..

However I am seeing some opportunity for overseas work..

My question is, do overseas experience(With US firm) still help in the long run?

Anyone recommend this route?

Anyone have experience working overseas ie middle east or Asia?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am working overseas in Afghanistan as we speak. I am over here as an employee of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. They always have deployable jobs advertised...not sure about entry level though. Doesn't hurt to check though.


----------



## Freon (Jul 16, 2010)

I work in the Oil &amp; Gas Industry. Generally, taking an overseas position is the best way to get into the company. If you a young &amp; single; a year or two isn't so bad.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 16, 2010)

Freon said:


> If you a young &amp; single; a year or two isn't so bad.


Depending on the country it can be so much better than "not so bad"! I'd recommend Europe to *anyone* in a heartbeat. Korea, not so much.


----------



## ironman (Aug 9, 2010)

If you see 5+ years experience let me know lol, I have been seeing minimum of 8 years and a job opening that I was qualified for other than the number of year which was 20!!! I over heard a manager saying they were having a real hard time finding 20 year guys that were willing to work for free so they brought the experience level down but still not down to 5, the lowest I have seen is 8.

Although the reality of the situation is no one wants to major in engineering or science because most companies dont want to pay wages that keep up with the costs of goods and services and all the old timers are retiring and are not going to come out of retirement to work for peanuts so companies are going to be faced with some serious problems in about 5-10 years, this is just the tip of the ice berg. I priced out metal for a small metal frame hangar and the metal costs alone were 17k so I can pretty safely say that income is not keeping up with the costs of goods and services. I am just finding ways to keep myself occupied while I watch the market becuase it is far from sustainable.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I can definitely see how metal for a hangar in Alaska translates into the overall inflation rate for the rest of the lower 48, and how you've extrapolated that to show that engineers with 20 years of experience are working for free.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 10, 2010)

soobs said:


> It seems there are almost no jobs for entry level engineers and most engineering jobs require 5+ years of experience..
> However I am seeing some opportunity for overseas work..
> 
> My question is, do overseas experience(With US firm) still help in the long run?
> ...


If you are willing to relocate to Columbus, OH I just listed something you may find of interest in the jobs section.


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 10, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ I can definitely see how metal for a hangar in Alaska translates into the overall inflation rate for the rest of the lower 48, and how you've extrapolated that to show that engineers with 20 years of experience are working for free.


I think we found out ironman's true identity:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE2gE-VVjBI...feature=related


----------



## ironman (Aug 12, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ I can definitely see how metal for a hangar in Alaska translates into the overall inflation rate for the rest of the lower 48, and how you've extrapolated that to show that engineers with 20 years of experience are working for free.
> ...


Hey she made some fatty money with her antics, I need to figure out how to cash in, maybe I need to write a book.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 17, 2010)

Heres another entry level job that's a little further west in the Cincinnati area. A very nice place to live...although I may be a bit biased.


----------

